#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Programming >  >  The .htaccess file | In my knowledge

## TamillanSivi

how-to-create-edit-htaccess-wordpress-1.pngHypertext Access file ( htaccess ) is the most common important file for allowing the designers and developers like to alter the configuration of the Apache Web Servers in order to provide extra functionalities. 

*.htaccess files create methods 
*First, you need to create the file ( like htaccess.txt /.htaccess files ) and you have to give the permissions of the file for 644. Then you have to add the default .htaccess codes to provide extra functions to redirect the files urls. 
*Hear I mention some default .htaccess Control Access to Files codes ! 
*
# Allowed the All files code 
*deny from all* 
#Allowed the All files code End 

#301 Permanent Redirects code
*Redirect 301 /olddirectory/file.html http://www.domainname.com/newdirectory/file.html*  
#301 Permanent Redirects code End#Set the Email Address for the Server Administrator
*ServerSignature EMail
SetEnv SERVER_ADMIN [email protected]
*#Set the Email Address for the Server Administrator End 

#Detecting Tablets and Redirecting
*RewriteCond %{HTTP_USER_AGENT} ^.*iPad.*$
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ http://yourdomain.com/folderfortablets [R=301]
RewriteCond %{HTTP_USER_AGENT} ^.*Android.*$
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ http://yourdomain.com/folderfortablets [R=301]*
#Detecting Tablets and Redirecting code End 

# Link Protection Code 
*Options +FollowSymlinks
RewriteEngine On
RewriteCond %{HTTP_REFERER} !^$
RewriteCond %{HTTP_REFERER} !^http://(www.)?domainname.com/ [nc]
RewriteRule .*.(gif|jpg|png)$ http://domainname.com/img/hotlink_f_o.png [nc]*
# Link Protection Code End 

# Rewrite URLs code 
*RewriteEngine on
RewriteRule ^content-([0-9]+).html$ content.php?id=$1*
# Rewrite URLs code End 

# Redirect Browser to https code 
*RewriteEngine On
RewriteCond %{HTTPS} !on
RewriteRule (.*) https://%{HTTP_HOST}%{REQUEST_URI}*
# Redirect Browser to https code End 

# Activate SSI Code 
*AddType text/html .html
AddType text/html .shtml
AddHandler server-parsed .html
AddHandler server-parsed .shtml
AddHandler server-parsed .htm*
# Activate SSI Code End 

# Change the Charset and Language headers Code 
*AddDefaultCharset UTF-8
DefaultLanguage en-GB*
# Change the Charset and Language headers Code End 

# Block Unwanted Referrals Code 
*<IfModule mod_rewrite.c>
RewriteEngine on
RewriteCond %{HTTP_REFERER} website1.com [NC,OR]
RewriteCond %{HTTP_REFERER} website2.com [NC,OR]
RewriteRule .* - [F]
</ifModule>*
# Block Unwanted Referrals Code End 

# Block Access to a Comprehensive Range of Files Code 
*<Files privatefile.jpg>
order allow,deny
deny from all
</Files>
<FilesMatch ".(htaccess|htpasswd|ini|phps|fla|psd|log|sh)$ ">
Order Allow,Deny
Deny from all
</FilesMatch>*
# Block Access to a Comprehensive Range of Files Code End 

# Block Unwanted User Agents Code 
*<IfModule mod_rewrite.c>
SetEnvIfNoCase ^User-Agent$ .*(bot1|bot2|bot3|bot4|bot5|bot6|) HTTP_SAFE_BADBOT
SetEnvIfNoCase ^User-Agent$ .*(bot1|bot2|bot3|bot4|bot5|bot6|) HTTP_SAFE_BADBOT
Deny from env=HTTP_SAFE_BADBOT
</ifModule>*
# Block Unwanted User Agents Code End # Wordpress default htaccess code 
*RewriteEngine On
RewriteBase /
RewriteRule ^index\.php$ - [L]
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
RewriteRule . /index.php [L]*
# WordPress default htaccess code End 
If anyone need for .htaccess code Quotations on your mind please Ask me questions . I will be give the brief descriptions to help you!.

----------


## Bhavya

Thanks for sharing this information. Above you mentioned a WordPress default htaccess code , Can we use this code for all the WordPress sites?

----------


## TamillanSivi

Yes, We can use any wordpress version sites! or All of the wordpress developed sites .

----------


## Bhavya

> Yes, We can use any wordpress version sites! or All of the wordpress developed sites .


Thanks for your clarification and once again thanks for this information.

----------


## TamillanSivi

> Thanks for your clarification and once again thanks for this information.


Your Welcome : )  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## NimeshHeshan

Thanks you very much for this point!

----------

